# Canyon-Fully abzugeben



## Sandra (1. Februar 2003)

Canyon FS 2000

mit Pro Avtive Cross Country Rahmen, Lutz Scheffer Design, Rahmengröße: L = 20,5 Zoll, Komponenten: Schaltwerk: XT, Umwerfer: LX, Kurbel: Deore, Naben: Deore, Federgabel: Rock Shox Judy SL, Dämpfer: Rock Shox SID Dual Air Adjust, Bremse: Magura HS 33 (Modell Bartman), Vorbau: Ritchey (120 mm), Lenker + Sattelstütze: Iridium butted AL-7075-T6, Schaltzüge: Gore, Laufräder: Ritchey Rock Pro, Reifen: IRC Mythos XC;   
das Bike ist Personen ab einer Körpergröße von 1,80 m zu empfehlen, es wurde für Tour + Marthoneinsätze genutzt und insges. nur 14 Monate gefahren (es steht bereits seit 06/02 ungenutzt im Keller), es ist voll funktionstüchtig und in einem guten Zustand (gewöhnliche Abnutzungserscheinungen, wie kleine Lackschäden bzw. kratzer inbegriffen); gebe es ab, da ich ein Testbike gestellt bekommen habe 
Testbericht zum Canyon FS 2000 unter http://www.canyon.de/test1.html; 
Link bei e-bay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=2704575286&rd=1


----------

